# ISO Substitute for Meyer Lemons



## lyndalou (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a recipe that I'd like to try that calls for Meyer Lemons. I can't find them around here. Can I use regular lemons??? If not, what can I use?


----------



## ironchef (Jan 18, 2007)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> I have a recipe that I'd like to try that calls for Meyer Lemons. I can't find them around here. Can I use regular lemons??? If not, what can I use?


 
You can sub regular lemons but the flavor won't be the same. Meyer lemons are sweeter and more milder in tang than regular lemons. You could add some sugar to mellow the flavor of regular lemons but it won't taste like Meyers.


----------



## cjs (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, you're in Florida - buy a meyer and grow your own - you'll never be sorry!! We just lost ours to the snowy/icy/freezing winter we're having...


----------



## Candocook (Jan 19, 2007)

We live in Carolina. DH found a Meyer lemon tree at Home Depot 2 years ago for $12.95. It was maybe 18" tall--in a 12-14" pot. It proceeded to begin to produce prodigious numbers of gorgeous blossoms. And THEn it produced 14 Meyer lemons!! He had to tie up the branches they were so weighted down!! Wonderful!!  It lives inside during the winter of course.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 19, 2007)

Mr HB brought me a Meyer lemon tree/bush from Home Depot, also.  I've had it about 8 months and harvested one lemon and it was terrific.

I have 2 more lemons on the tree but I wait until they fall off to use.  We lost 100s of blossoms when we moved it indoors for the winter.  I hope some survive to make more lemons.

I made 1 lemonade from the lemon and it was wonderful.  I was surprised at the large amount of seeds.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 20, 2007)

You might physically take some blossoms off next time. That was the tree protecting itself from over production. They are really good. I made lemon curd from ours.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 21, 2007)

A man at church was giving away meyer lemons, so I got some. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## middie (Jan 24, 2007)

I once heard meyer's are a cross between a lemon and a tangerine.
Can't you use both for this ?


----------



## amber (Jan 24, 2007)

I tried a meyer lemon once.  The only thing to do would be as IC suggested, but it will not taste the same. For me a lemon should be sour, not sweet.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks to all of you. Sometimes, things just work out. When I was leaving our church on Sunday, a fellow parishioner came aong with a bag full of fruit,> I asked him what it was, he said that he had meyer lemons that he wanted to give to someone, because his tree was producing more than he could use. Hooray. I relieved him of his burden.

Then, my DH bought  me a tree. Hope we don't manage to kill it.

Thanks again for all of your responses.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 25, 2007)

I love meyer lemons - I think they're a cross between a lemon and a mandarin, so for a substitute a combination of lemon and orange juice might work.


----------



## JDP (Jan 25, 2007)

In a pinch you could add a little orange juice to the lemon juice. It could get you close.

JDP


----------

